# Visa Questions



## grotton (Apr 20, 2012)

I have been in Mexico four a couple of months now on my tourist Visa but haven't settled on a permanent address. I meet the financial requirements for a FM3 but haven't applied yet because of the address issue. I have a couple quick questions:

1. If I decide to simply renew my tourist visa before getting around to applying for an FM3, does it matter where I leave the country and return? We will likely be down south when the six month original visa runs out so it would be more convenient to visit Guatemala rather then return to the United States. How long do I have to be out of the country?

2. And just to confirm. To get an FM3 do I have to show a permanent address? 

3. Does anyone know if there is an immigration office in Chiapas that could process my FM3 application?

Thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Supposedly you can turn around and return but if you talk to the same border person 5 minutes later they may look at you funny. Any border crossing.

You need a bill in your name or rental agreement

Chiapas ... probably


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

grotton said:


> I have been in Mexico four a couple of months now on my tourist Visa but haven't settled on a permanent address. I meet the financial requirements for a FM3 but haven't applied yet because of the address issue. I have a couple quick questions:
> 
> 1. If I decide to simply renew my tourist visa before getting around to applying for an FM3, does it matter where I leave the country and return? We will likely be down south when the six month original visa runs out so it would be more convenient to visit Guatemala rather then return to the United States. How long do I have to be out of the country?
> 
> ...


Tourist cards are valid for a maximum of 180 days, without renewals. Some people do violate the rules by leaving/returning. And yes, you need an address to put into the residency visa application. Sparks comment about the rental lease is good. You can change your address at any time, within 30-days of moving is the requirement if I'm recalling correctly. The FM3 application should be submitted in the community where you intend to reside; that's my understanding.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I was under the impression that proof of address was required. But when I went to get my FM3 last March and handed the guy my proof of residence, he looked at me funny and said, "we don't care about that". They didn't need or want any proof of residence. 

This was in San Miguel de Allende. I guess each office has its own interpretation of the requirements. 

The San Miguel de Allende INM director also specifically publicly states that it is no problem to leave the country within your 180 days on an FMM, turn right around and come back on a fresh FMM for another 180 days. They say that it is no violation of any rules and you can do it as many times as you like. Of course, he is not the guy you will encounter at the border INM location so that is no guarantee. 

Since all INM offices appear to view and do things a little differently you may not find it the same in your location. It can even differ from one agent to the next in the same office.

Bottom line, go and ask at your nearest INM office. You may be able to get your FM3 without an address and save a trip to the border - or maybe not.


----------



## grotton (Apr 20, 2012)

circle110 said:


> I was under the impression that proof of address was required. But when I went to get my FM3 last March and handed the guy my proof of residence, he looked at me funny and said, "we don't care about that". They didn't need or want any proof of residence.
> 
> This was in San Miguel de Allende. I guess each office has its own interpretation of the requirements.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I actually am in SMA right now and was looking into to applying here. I spoke with an agent who handles applications and she said the office is now requiring a letter from your bank to confirm your income source. This seems very inconvenient. I'm curious if this is only SMA or everywhere. I'm not sure how to even begin to approach my bank for a letter of this sort. It also has to be on original letter head.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I heard that they were going to be asking for that but I was hoping that it was just a rumor.

Several people said that their bank refused to issue such a letter. One person said that their bank offered to send a blank letterhead and let them write their own letter.

It all seems very silly. I hope they decide to modify that part of the "new system".


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

A reasonably good summary of what'll be required of you:

How to Move to Mexico

New INM rules are going into effect this or next month and the process may change somewhat ... so my advice, for a first-timer, especially this year, is to utilize the services of an experienced immigration attorney who understands or has the capicity to learn what all of the new regs are about and just when you should drop your application into the hopper. There's been some discussion, elsewhere, that the proof of income/funds requirement (which has been in effect for many years) may change (i.e., be eliminated). Don't know about that first-hand, though.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Seems that the letter from the bank thing in only happening in the state of Guanajuato and some believe it's due to a "rogue" head of the local office. It's not required in Chapala or Manzanillo.

If you are required to report a change of address within 30 days I would imagine they need an original. I didn't need proof on a renewal but did on the initial

Manzanillo immigration said new regs may not be in place until Jan/Feb


----------



## grotton (Apr 20, 2012)

Longford said:


> A reasonably good summary of what'll be required of you:
> 
> How to Move to Mexico
> 
> New INM rules are going into effect this or next month and the process may change somewhat ... so my advice, for a first-timer, especially this year, is to utilize the services of an experienced immigration attorney who understands or has the capicity to learn what all of the new regs are about and just when you should drop your application into the hopper. There's been some discussion, elsewhere, that the proof of income/funds requirement (which has been in effect for many years) may change (i.e., be eliminated). Don't know about that first-hand, though.


I did as you suggested, mostly. I did not speak to an attorney but to an agent who handles many Visa applications for locals here in SMA. She told me unequivocally that a letter from my bank was required. My bank will not provide this, or to be exact, they already provide the necessary information monthly in form of a bank statement. I find the requirement perplexing. As it was noted above, how could the letter be authenticated even if my bank were willing to provide it.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

I would like to follow this thread too, as it pertains to my situation in a few months to come. I am trying to find out how long do you need to be in Mexico to get a FM visa? I have read they can be issued there in Mexico as well as Mexican consulates abroad here in the US, does anyone know if this is correct? I have my passport and know I can travel there for 6 mos with out a visa, but it is important to me to get one, because when we travel back to Mexico we plan on doing "direct consular filing" at the embassy in Mexico City for him a spouse visa after we marry there in mexico. I have spoke to several immigration attorneys, and someone at the embassy there, and am certain this is the fastest way to direct file it there, however, I must have a FM visa prior to filing it. I am wondering if the Mexican consulate here in Atlanta Ga not far from where I live, could issue one to me prior to me going to mexico since I am going with the intent to stay longer thatn the 180 allowed on my passport? Does anyone know about this?


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Clarify, please*



Lorij said:


> I would like to follow this thread too, as it pertains to my situation in a few months to come. I am trying to find out how long do you need to be in Mexico to get a FM visa? I have read they can be issued there in Mexico as well as Mexican consulates abroad here in the US, does anyone know if this is correct? I have my passport and know I can travel there for 6 mos with out a visa, but it is important to me to get one, because when we travel back to Mexico we plan on doing "direct consular filing" at the embassy in Mexico City for him a spouse visa after we marry there in mexico. I have spoke to several immigration attorneys, and someone at the embassy there, and am certain this is the fastest way to direct file it there, however, I must have a FM visa prior to filing it. I am wondering if the Mexican consulate here in Atlanta Ga not far from where I live, could issue one to me prior to me going to mexico since I am going with the intent to stay longer thatn the 180 allowed on my passport? Does anyone know about this?


Below is my opinion. It may not be factually correct.
First, I don't believe that there is a minimum required time you have to be in Mexico in order to apply for an FM3 visa. Ask your local INM office.

Whether you can get it at a Mexican consulate outside of Mexico is apparently up to the consulate. At present, at least until the new laws are implemented, your best bet is to apply at the INM office in in your region _in Mexico_. I would do it as soon as possible, as we don't know for certain what the new regulations may bring.

Third, which embassy do you mean? There is no Mexican embassy nor consular office in Mexico City. Neither the U.S. nor the Canadian Embassies, nor any other in Mexico City can issue visas to live in Mexico.

I am confused by your post. It's as though you are writing about two, entirely separate immigration issues, one to enter and live in Mexico, and (maybe?) one to obtain a spouse visa to the United States. A clarification is necessary. Thank you. :confused2:


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

As I understand it, you can no longer get a visa at the consulate in the US. Even so, the consulates never issued actual visas - they gave a sort of pre-visa that could only be activated once you arrived in Mexico.

But not to worry - once you have arrived in Mexico and rented an apartment so as to establish residency you can get your visa within a week if all your other paperwork is in order (including proof of income for last 3 months). The details will all be changing very soon but the basic fundamentals for your situation will remain more or less the same.

Be aware that for direct consular filing they generally like to see that you have had your visa for at least several months prior to applying so in your case it may not be the fastest way (even though it usually is much faster and cheaper). Direct consular filing is designed for people who already live in Mexico. You may find that for your situation, since you don't already live here, a fiancee visa turns out to be just as fast.

Also, make sure you have all the extra paperwork with apostilles (birth certificate, divorce decree if applicable and some states in Mexico even require a document from your last state of residence in the US stating that you are not already married) that you will need as a foreigner marrying a Mexican citizen.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Anonimo said:


> Below is my opinion. It may not be factually correct.
> First, I don't believe that there is a minimum required time you have to be in Mexico in order to apply for an FM3 visa. Ask your local INM office.
> 
> Whether you can get it at a Mexican consulate outside of Mexico is apparently up to the consulate. At present, at least until the new laws are implemented, your best bet is to apply at the INM office in in your region _in Mexico_. I would do it as soon as possible, as we don't know for certain what the new regulations may bring.
> ...


Yes, the ultimate goal is that the OP is trying to get her fiancee legal residency in the US. That is her reason for moving to Mexico and getting a visa here - she is hoping to extradite the green card process for him by using an application method called "direct consular filing" that is allowed when the US citizen spouse is a legal resident in the foreign country of the alien spouse. You do this filing through the US consulate in the foreign country. That's what she was referring to.

The fact that the OP is not yet a resident of Mexico may make the process take just as long and cost just as much as doing the more standard fiancee visa, designed for when one spouse lives in the US and the other is a foreign citizen.


----------



## GringoGranny17 (Jan 22, 2012)

*It depends on where you apply*



grotton said:


> I have been in Mexico four a couple of months now on my tourist Visa but haven't settled on a permanent address. I meet the financial requirements for a FM3 but haven't applied yet because of the address issue. I have a couple quick questions:
> 
> 1. If I decide to simply renew my tourist visa before getting around to applying for an FM3, does it matter where I leave the country and return? We will likely be down south when the six month original visa runs out so it would be more convenient to visit Guatemala rather then return to the United States. How long do I have to be out of the country?
> 
> ...


I am working with a local "consultant" who filed my paperwork for me. I had to have a copy of my rental agreement to substantiate my address. To prove the income I simply went online and printed out 3 months worth of bank statements which showed the social security deposits into my account. The lady who assisted me has provided this service for many people in Guadalajara over the years and stressed that the requirements change - depending on the person at Immigration who looks at your documentation. And if different people look at it, on the 2 different occasions that you visit, the requirements could change. Fortunately she knows all the loopholes etc. Sign everything in blue ink to substantiate that it is the original document. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

@Circle 110 and Anonimo, First I apologize for the confusion. OK let me try and clarify. We are wanting to go to Mexico and marry there, and I would file a I-130 petition, affidavit of support, at the American Embassy in Mexico City it is called direct consular filing and the embassy there in Mex City does accept these being filed there. My understanding is the K-3 spouse visa will be issued in approximately 2-3 months with direct consular filing, because they are processed there, oh and these must be filed in the country where the marriage took place. They are much faster than filing here in US for a couple of reasons I believe, the main one being there are a lot of applications waiting for processing here by the USCIS and with the direct consular filing you sort of pass all those waiting because it is processed there in house. However I must have a FM visa prior to filing it. I do have an address there in Mexico now, but I am currently here in the US. I read online that FM visas to Mex can be issued by Mexico embassies abroad, meaning here in the US. I am trying to see if I could get one from the Mexican consulate in Georgia, since my intent is to remain in mexico longer than the 180 days allowed on my passport. I suppose I need to contact the consulate in Atlanta and inquire, if I cant get it there then as soon as I move to Mexico I can apply there. Would I apply for it at the consulate there in Oaxaca? Thanks for all the help guys, sorry for all the confusion.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

"Would I apply for it at the consulate there in Oaxaca?"

There is no Mexican consulate in Oaxaca. There is, undoubtedly, an office of the Instituto Nacional de Migracíon (INM), the agency that handles migratory matters. I haven't located an adress for it, but you should be able to do so.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Lorij said:


> @Circle 110 and Anonimo, First I apologize for the confusion. OK let me try and clarify. We are wanting to go to Mexico and marry there, and I would file a I-130 petition, affidavit of support, at the American Embassy in Mexico City it is called direct consular filing and the embassy there in Mex City does accept these being filed there. My understanding is the K-3 spouse visa will be issued in approximately 2-3 months with direct consular filing, because they are processed there, oh and these must be filed in the country where the marriage took place. They are much faster than filing here in US for a couple of reasons I believe, the main one being there are a lot of applications waiting for processing here by the USCIS and with the direct consular filing you sort of pass all those waiting because it is processed there in house. However I must have a FM visa prior to filing it. I do have an address there in Mexico now, but I am currently here in the US. I read online that FM visas to Mex can be issued by Mexico embassies abroad, meaning here in the US. I am trying to see if I could get one from the Mexican consulate in Georgia, since my intent is to remain in mexico longer than the 180 days allowed on my passport. I suppose I need to contact the consulate in Atlanta and inquire, if I cant get it there then as soon as I move to Mexico I can apply there. Would I apply for it at the consulate there in Oaxaca? Thanks for all the help guys, sorry for all the confusion.


Yes, I understood your intent from your first post.

However, I think you have received some questionable (at best) information from somewhere. The Mexican consulates abroad used to offer a kind of pre-visa that you could get at their consulate in the US and then simply finalize at Mexican immigration when you arrive in Mexico. That is no longer the case. You were reading old information online.

If you already have a Mexican address, get down there ASAP and start your FM3 (no longer called FM3, now called "no-inmigrante" but soon to change again to "residente temporal"). It takes perhaps a week after applying to receive the visa so it's pretty fast. 

Make sure you bring all the papers I mentioned in my previous post to Mexico. Then you will need to purchase the "permiso" required for a foreigner to marry a Mexican citizen. Then you can apply for a marriage license at the local registro civil.

If you can, have all his family attend the wedding and take lots of photos, you'll need them for his interviews in the DCF process since the burden will be on you guys to prove that the marriage isn't just a sham to get him a green card.

The consulates in Mexico that process DCF (not all do) are divided up by regions and your address will decide which consulate you need to file at. 

Go to the site visajourney dot com. It is a website for folks in your situation and it includes a good forum similar to this one. The website has all the correct information on the DCF process and there is even a section in the forum just for people going through DCF in Mexico. The folks there have "been there, done that" and they can set you straight on the details of the process. They are very friendly.

Good luck!


----------



## Ebony4real (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi everyone ,
I have a question is it mandatory to get required international shots everytime you go from one country to another or if you get the initial required international shots will they apply in every country around the globe?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Ebony4real said:


> Hi everyone ,
> I have a question is it mandatory to get required international shots everytime you go from one country to another or if you get the initial required international shots will they apply in every country around the globe?


You have posted your question on the Mexico forum. I don't know if anyone here can answer your question since no shots are required to enter Mexico.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Ebony4real said:


> Hi everyone ,
> I have a question is it mandatory to get required international shots everytime you go from one country to another or if you get the initial required international shots will they apply in every country around the globe?


Vaccinations - Travelers' Health - CDC will have an answer for you.


----------

